# The Godfather: The Game; black screen during movies



## tgp1994 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just installed The Godfather: The Game on my Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 64-bit machine, and I'm getting problems right off the bat.

This seems to be a common issue for anyone with Windows Vista or 7, where the intro movies will simply come up as black screens, while the audio is still playing.

My graphics drivers are at their latest (for a NVIDIA 9600 GT), on a system with 2GB of system memory.

Does anyone know what I can do so the movies will be visible in game?


----------



## admor2 (May 4, 2011)

There can be problems such as this when installing cracked/copied games as the "cracker" sometimes uses techniques to make the game a smaller size such as removing the cinematic s. If you haven't downloaded a cracked copy then try this...
I just checked through the tech guy forum and found the same problem as you have go here to check it out http://forums.techguy.org/games/453184-please-help-godfather-pc-graphics.html if that does not work link your full system specs.


----------



## tgp1994 (Jan 9, 2011)

admor2 said:


> There can be problems such as this when installing cracked/copied games as the "cracker" sometimes uses techniques to make the game a smaller size such as removing the cinematic s. If you haven't downloaded a cracked copy then try this...
> I just checked through the tech guy forum and found the same problem as you have go here to check it out http://forums.techguy.org/games/453184-please-help-godfather-pc-graphics.html if that does not work link your full system specs.


The cinematics are there, otherwise the audio wouldn't be playing.

Yeah, I saw that topic, nothing in there worked for me. Didn't seem to have a definite solution, either. What do you mean by linking to my full system specs? What else do you need to know about my system?


----------



## admor2 (May 4, 2011)

tgp1994 said:


> The cinematics are there, otherwise the audio wouldn't be playing.
> 
> Yeah, I saw that topic, nothing in there worked for me. Didn't seem to have a definite solution, either.


Ok 1st http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ test if you fail anything there. Also depending on how old the game is it does not run well or not at all on newer OS such as in my experience Settlers 3 Age of empires 2 and San Andreas. if it turns out that you pass everything on that website I would wait until a more advanced technician come on and can help you, sorry i couldn't be more help.


----------



## admor2 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bad grammar in last post what I mean is some games don't work on new OS. many do.


----------



## admor2 (May 4, 2011)

Aha found something... on another forum and quoted "I found a Fix, I don't remember who said it or what sight I was on but this is what they said they did to fix it. change the name of the "movies" file in the main directory ( C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Godfather The Game) to "_movies" and it worked. just thought I'd share this info."


----------



## tgp1994 (Jan 9, 2011)

admor2 said:


> Ok 1st http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ test if you fail anything there. Also depending on how old the game is it does not run well or not at all on newer OS such as in my experience Settlers 3 Age of empires 2 and San Andreas. if it turns out that you pass everything on that website I would wait until a more advanced technician come on and can help you, sorry i couldn't be more help.


Looks like I pass for all of the requirements there. Yeah, it certainly is an old game.



admor2 said:


> Aha found something... on another forum and quoted "I found a Fix, I don't remember who said it or what sight I was on but this is what they said they did to fix it. change the name of the "movies" file in the main directory ( C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Godfather The Game) to "_movies" and it worked. just thought I'd share this info."


Well, that's not really the fix I'm looking for. It essentially removes all videos from playing in game, whereas I'd prefer to be able to watch them all.

Thank you for your help though


----------



## admor2 (May 4, 2011)

Are you sure from what I found it was a fix to watch them or did you try it? Vista is very buggy I would suggest running it in windows compatibility mode? or even see if it would work on another OS like win 7? sorry I couldnt be more help


----------



## tgp1994 (Jan 9, 2011)

admor2 said:


> Are you sure from what I found it was a fix to watch them or did you try it? Vista is very buggy I would suggest running it in windows compatibility mode? or even see if it would work on another OS like win 7? sorry I couldnt be more help


That's alright 

Yeah, that fix simply makes it so the game can't find the movie files, so it skips them. Windows compatibility mode hasn't worked for me :\ I tried Windows 7 too, it seems to be even worse.


----------

